# Strage problem building Debian kernel in Gentoo

## HoJi

Good evening everyone,

For a while now I've built debian kernel packages (make -j8 bindeb-pkg) from the mainline kernel sources for my old core2 dell laptop on my i7-3770S gentoo box, for obvious reasons. All has been well until today; on installing the packages on my Debian 8 environment something odd happens:

```
4.1.27-d430 /media/nfsshare # dpkg -i linux-image-4.8.12-d430_4.8.12-d430-1_amd64.deb 

Selecting previously unselected package linux-image-4.8.12-d430.

(Reading database ... 153378 files and directories currently installed.)

Preparing to unpack linux-image-4.8.12-d430_4.8.12-d430-1_amd64.deb ...

Unpacking linux-image-4.8.12-d430 (4.8.12-d430-1) ...

Setting up linux-image-4.8.12-d430 (4.8.12-d430-1) ...

Error! Could not locate dkms.conf file.

File:  does not exist.

update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.8.12-d430

Warning: /sbin/fsck.btrfs doesn't exist, can't install to initramfs, ignoring.

4.1.27-d430 /media/nfsshare # dpkg -i linux-firmware-image-4.8.12-d430_4.8.12-d430-1_amd64.deb 

Selecting previously unselected package linux-firmware-image-4.8.12-d430.

(Reading database ... 154231 files and directories currently installed.)

Preparing to unpack linux-firmware-image-4.8.12-d430_4.8.12-d430-1_amd64.deb ...

Unpacking linux-firmware-image-4.8.12-d430 (4.8.12-d430-1) ...

dpkg: error processing archive linux-firmware-image-4.8.12-d430_4.8.12-d430-1_amd64.deb (--install):

 trying to overwrite '/DEBIAN/md5sums', which is also in package linux-image-4.8.12-d430 4.8.12-d430-1

Errors were encountered while processing:

 linux-firmware-image-4.8.12-d430_4.8.12-d430-1_amd64.deb

4.1.27-d430 /media/nfsshare # 

```

So after installing the first package, the second installation fails becuase there are existing files in the /DEBIAN folder which dpkg will not overwrite. So, for the sake of my own sanity, I did the following:

- Went back and installed a previously built package, 4.1.27, assuming something was up with dpkg, and it worked fine. 

- Rebuilt 4.1.27 again with the config extracted from the previous 4.1.27 installation and tried to install it, assuming the kernel sources had caused the issue, and it produced the same problem.

I can only assume something strange is happening whereby the build process under Gentoo is not parsing something correctly, leading to dpkg extracting a folder to /DEBIAN , which it doesn't normally do, instead of perhaps to ${SOMEPLACE}/DEBIAN .

This is weird, and I'm completely lost; anyone got any ideas? Here's some output from some stuff...

Output from the end of the kernel build process, all looks like it normally does:

```
  INSTALL debian/headertmp/usr/include/linux/usb/ (11 files)

  INSTALL debian/headertmp/usr/include/linux/wimax/ (1 file)

  INSTALL debian/headertmp/usr/include/linux/ (433 files)

  INSTALL debian/headertmp/usr/include/asm/ (65 files)

Using default distribution of 'unstable' in the changelog

Install lsb-release or set $KDEB_CHANGELOG_DIST explicitly

dpkg-gencontrol: warning: File::FcntlLock not available; using flock which is not NFS-safe

dpkg-deb: building package `linux-firmware-image-4.8.12-d430' in `../linux-firmware-image-4.8.12-d430_4.8.12-d430-1_amd64.deb'.

dpkg-gencontrol: warning: File::FcntlLock not available; using flock which is not NFS-safe

dpkg-deb: building package `linux-headers-4.8.12-d430' in `../linux-headers-4.8.12-d430_4.8.12-d430-1_amd64.deb'.

dpkg-gencontrol: warning: File::FcntlLock not available; using flock which is not NFS-safe

dpkg-deb: building package `linux-libc-dev' in `../linux-libc-dev_4.8.12-d430-1_amd64.deb'.

dpkg-gencontrol: warning: File::FcntlLock not available; using flock which is not NFS-safe

dpkg-deb: building package `linux-image-4.8.12-d430' in `../linux-image-4.8.12-d430_4.8.12-d430-1_amd64.deb'.

dpkg-genchanges: binary-only upload (no source code included)

```

Installed Packages

```
gentoobox linux-stable # equery list "*"

 * Searching for * ...

[IP-] [  ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.20.1:2

[IP-] [  ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.20.2:2

[IP-] [  ] app-admin/eselect-1.4.5:0

[IP-] [  ] app-admin/hddtemp-0.3_beta15-r7:0

[IP-] [  ] app-admin/metalog-3-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.20:0

[IP-] [  ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7:0

[IP-] [  ] app-arch/cpio-2.12-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-arch/dpkg-1.17.26:0

[IP-] [  ] app-arch/engrampa-1.12.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-arch/gcab-0.7:0

[IP-] [  ] app-arch/gzip-1.8:0

[IP-] [  ] app-arch/libarchive-3.2.2:0/13

[IP-] [  ] app-arch/pigz-2.3.3:0

[IP-] [  ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.5g:0

[IP-] [  ] app-arch/tar-1.29-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-arch/unzip-6.0_p20:0

[IP-] [  ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.2:0

[IP-] [  ] app-arch/zip-3.0-r3:0

[IP-] [  ] app-benchmarks/i7z-0.27.2:0

[IP-] [  ] app-crypt/gcr-3.20.0:0/1

[IP-] [  ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.1.15:0

[IP-] [  ] app-crypt/libsecret-0.18.5:0

[IP-] [  ] app-crypt/p11-kit-0.23.2:0

[IP-] [  ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.9.5:0

[IP-] [  ] app-editors/nano-2.5.3:0

[IP-] [  ] app-editors/pluma-1.12.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-eselect/eselect-fontconfig-1.1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-eselect/eselect-lib-bin-symlink-0.1.1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-eselect/eselect-mesa-0.0.10:0

[IP-] [  ] app-eselect/eselect-notify-send-0.1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4:0

[IP-] [  ] app-eselect/eselect-pinentry-0.6:0

[IP-] [  ] app-eselect/eselect-python-20140125-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] app-eselect/eselect-qtgraphicssystem-1.1.1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-misc/c_rehash-1.7-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20151214.3.21:0

[IP-] [  ] app-misc/editor-wrapper-4:0

[IP-] [  ] app-misc/mime-types-9:0

[IP-] [  ] app-misc/pax-utils-1.1.6:0

[IP-] [  ] app-misc/screen-4.3.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-portage/eix-0.31.7-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.9-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.62:0

[IP-] [  ] app-shells/bash-4.3_p48:0

[IP-] [  ] app-shells/bash-completion-2.1_p20141224-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20140911:0

[IP-] [  ] app-shells/push-1.6:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/asciidoc-8.6.9-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/atril-1.12.2-r3:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.19.1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.79:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3:3.0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6:4.1.2

[IP-] [  ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2:4.2

[IP-] [  ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1:4.3

[IP-] [  ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2:4.4

[IP-] [  ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5-r1:4.5

[IP-] [  ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.79.0:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.15-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/iso-codes-3.70:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.24-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/libspectre-0.2.7:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/manpager-1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r6:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/opensp-1.5.2-r3:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/po4a-0.45-r3:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/poppler-0.45.0:0/62

[IP-] [  ] app-text/poppler-data-0.4.7:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/rarian-0.8.1-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0:1.0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.26-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-text/yelp-tools-3.18.0:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-cpp/atkmm-2.24.2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.12.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.48.1:2

[IP-] [  ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.24.5:2.4

[IP-] [  ] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.40.1:1.4

[IP-] [  ] dev-db/sqlite-3.13.0:3

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/nasm-2.12.01:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/perl-5.22.2:0/5.22

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.7.12:2.7

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/python-3.4.5:3.4/3.4m

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.0.2:2

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/spidermonkey-1.8.5-r4:0/mozjs185

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/appstream-glib-0.6.3:0/8

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/atk-2.20.0:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/boehm-gc-7.4.2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.102:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/expat-2.2.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/glib-2.48.2:2

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/gmp-6.1.0:0/10.4

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.48.0:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.48.0:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/iniparser-3.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/json-glib-1.2.2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libassuan-2.4.3:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.4.2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libbsd-0.8.2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.11:0.6

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libevdev-1.5.2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libevent-2.0.22:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libffi-3.2.1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.7.3:0/20

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.24:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libgudev-230-r1:0/0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libksba-1.3.5:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libltdl-2.4.6:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libmateweather-1.12.2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.38-r1:3

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libpipeline-1.4.0:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libpwquality-1.3.0:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libsigc++-2.8.0:2

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libtasn1-4.8:0/6

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libunique-1.1.6-r1:1

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.19-r1:1

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.4:2

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.29:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/libyaml-0.1.7:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/lzo-2.08:2

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/mpc-1.0.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.3_p4:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/nettle-3.2-r1:0/6

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/npth-1.2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/nspr-4.12:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2j:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/popt-1.16-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/vala-common-0.32.1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.160.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.30.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/Error-0.170.240:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-2.24.0:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.50.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/Module-Build-0.421.600:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.30.0:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.720.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r7:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.330.0:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/Text-CharWidth-0.40.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/Text-Unidecode-1.270.0:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/Text-WrapI18N-0.60.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/TimeDate-2.300.0:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-2.12.100:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.110.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.410.0-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.990.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-Base-1.80.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.200.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-perl/libintl-perl-1.240.0:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/certifi-2015.11.20:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/configobj-5.0.5:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/configshell-1.6:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/docutils-0.12:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/epydoc-3.0.1-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/ipaddr-2.1.11:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/netifaces-0.10.5:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/numpy-1.10.4:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/prettytable-0.7.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r4:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/pygments-2.1.1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r55:2

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/pygobject-3.20.1:3

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r4:2

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/pyparsing-2.1.8:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/pyxattr-0.5.5:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/rtslib-3.0_pre4:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/setuptools-20.6.7:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/six-1.10.0:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/urwid-1.2.2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20151008:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4

[IP-] [  ] dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4:4

[IP-] [  ] dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r2:4

[IP-] [  ] dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1:4

[IP-] [  ] dev-scheme/guile-1.8.8-r3:12/8

[IP-] [  ] dev-util/cmake-3.5.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.23:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.48.2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.4:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-util/gtk-doc-1.25-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.25-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.20.9:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-util/intltool-0.51.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-util/itstool-2.0.2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-util/ninja-1.6.0:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-util/re2c-0.16:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-vcs/git-2.7.3-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] gnome-base/dconf-0.26.0:0

[IP-] [  ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.20.0:0

[IP-] [  ] gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.20.0:0

[IP-] [  ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.28.3-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4-r2:2.0

[IP-] [  ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.34.1:2/10

[IP-] [  ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.16:2

[IP-] [  ] gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.20.2:0

[IP-] [  ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.0.1-r200:0

[IP-] [  ] gnome-extra/yelp-xsl-3.20.1:0

[IP-] [  ] gnome-extra/zenity-3.20.0:0

[IP-] [  ] mail-mta/nullmailer-1.13-r5:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-base/caja-1.12.7-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-base/libmatekbd-1.12.1-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-base/mate-1.12-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-base/mate-applets-1.12.1-r4:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-base/mate-applets-meta-1.12:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-base/mate-common-1.12.0:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-base/mate-control-center-1.12.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-base/mate-desktop-1.12.1-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-base/mate-menus-1.12.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-base/mate-panel-1.12.2-r3:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-base/mate-session-manager-1.12.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-base/mate-settings-daemon-1.12.1:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-extra/caja-extensions-1.12.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-extra/mate-media-1.12.1:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-extra/mate-netbook-1.12.0:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-extra/mate-power-manager-1.12.1-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-extra/mate-screensaver-1.12.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-extra/mate-system-monitor-1.12.2:0

[IP-] [  ] mate-extra/mate-utils-1.12.0-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.4:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.3-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-arabic-misc-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo-1.0.2:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-dec-misc-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-ibm-type1-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-isas-misc-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-jis-misc-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-micro-misc-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-misc-meltho-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.1.2:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-mutt-misc-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-sony-misc-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-sun-misc-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-util-1.3.1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/liberation-fonts-2.00.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9:0

[IP-] [  ] media-gfx/eom-1.12.2-r3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-gfx/graphite2-1.3.8:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.29:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.11.1-r2:1.0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/freetype-2.6.3-r1:2

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1:0/0.9.18

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/jbig2dec-0.11-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/lcms-2.6-r1:2

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r5:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.3.0:1.2

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libdvdread-5.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libepoxy-1.3.1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.21-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.5.0:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libmatemixer-1.12.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libogg-1.3.1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libpng-1.6.25:0/16

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.4:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/mesa-12.0.1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/openjpeg-2.1.1_p20160922:2/7

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/tiff-4.0.7:0

[IP-] [  ] net-analyzer/iptraf-ng-1.1.4-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] net-analyzer/mate-netspeed-1.12.0:0

[IP-] [  ] net-analyzer/traceroute-2.0.20:0

[IP-] [  ] net-dns/bind-tools-9.10.4_p4:0

[IP-] [  ] net-dns/libidn-1.33:0

[IP-] [  ] net-firewall/iptables-1.4.21-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.3.1-r5:0

[IP-] [  ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.48.2:0

[IP-] [  ] net-libs/gnutls-3.3.24-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] net-libs/libmnl-1.0.3-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] net-libs/libnfsidmap-0.24:0

[IP-] [  ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.13-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] net-libs/libsoup-2.54.1-r1:2.4

[IP-] [  ] net-libs/libtirpc-0.2.5:0

[IP-] [  ] net-mail/mailutils-2.99.98:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/curl-7.51.0:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/dhcpcd-6.11.3:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/iputils-20151218:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/netifrc-0.2.2:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.8_p9:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/openssh-7.3_p1-r7:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/rsync-3.1.2:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/wget-1.18:0

[IP-] [  ] net-nds/rpcbind-0.2.3-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-30_pre9:0

[IP-] [  ] perl-core/File-Temp-0.230.400-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.52-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.47-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.24.2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.25:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/dbus-1.10.12:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/debianutils-4.8:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/diffutils-3.3:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/fakeroot-1.20.2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/file-5.25:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/findutils-4.6.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/gawk-4.1.3:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/gentoo-functions-0.10:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.20.2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/gptfdisk-1.0.1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/grep-2.25:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/groff-1.22.2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/hdparm-9.48:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/help2man-1.46.6:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/hwids-20150717-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/install-xattr-0.5:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/iproute2-4.4.0:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/kbd-2.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/keyutils-1.5.9-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/kmod-22:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/less-481:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.3.5:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/lsb-release-1.4:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/man-db-2.7.5:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/man-pages-4.07:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2013a:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/miscfiles-1.5-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/mlocate-0.26-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20160215155418:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.22.4:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.4.1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.0:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/pv-1.6.0:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/smartmontools-6.4:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r9:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6.22-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/texinfo-6.1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.26.2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/which-2.21:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-auth/consolekit-1.1.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-auth/pambase-20150213:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-auth/polkit-0.113:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-block/parted-3.2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-block/targetcli-3.0_pre4:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-boot/efibootmgr-0.12:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta3-r1:2/2.02_beta3-r1

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13:2.1

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.69:2.5

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-13:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/autogen-5.18.4:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.14.1:1.14

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.15:1.15

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-10:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/binutils-2.25.1-r1:2.25.1

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/binutils-config-5-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/bison-3.0.4-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/flex-2.6.1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/gcc-4.9.3:4.9.3

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.7.3:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/gettext-0.19.7:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20160402:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6:2

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3:0/3.7.1

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.17:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/make-4.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-devel/patch-2.7.5:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-fs/btrfs-progs-4.8.3:0/0

[IP-] [  ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.42.13:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-fs/hfsplusutils-1.0.4-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-fs/mdadm-3.3.1-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-fs/udisks-2.1.7:2

[IP-] [  ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-4.3:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.25.1-r2:0/2.25.1

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.6-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/db-4.8.30-r2:4.8

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.42.13:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/efivar-0.21:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.11:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/glibc-2.22-r4:2.2

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/libcap-2.24-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/libcap-ng-0.7.7:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/libseccomp-2.3.0:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.5:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1:0/6

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/pam-1.2.1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/readline-6.3_p8-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2016h:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-power/acpid-2.0.27:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-power/cpupower-3.18:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-power/upower-0.99.4:0/3

[IP-] [  ] sys-process/htop-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-process/nmon-16f:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-process/procps-3.3.11-r3:0/5

[IP-] [  ] sys-process/psmisc-22.21-r3:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/acl-0-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/awk-1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/dev-manager-0:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/editor-0:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/eject-0:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/jpeg-0-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/libc-1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/libgudev-230:0/0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/libiconv-0-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/libintl-0-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1

[IP-] [  ] virtual/libusb-1-r2:1

[IP-] [  ] virtual/logger-0:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/mailx-1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/man-0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/modutils-0:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/mta-1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/notification-daemon-0:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/opengl-7.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/os-headers-0:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/package-manager-0:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/pager-0:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/pam-0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.150.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.12.0-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-Data-Dumper-2.158.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.540.0-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-5.950.0-r3:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.221-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-2.40.0-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-7.40.100_rc-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.700.0-r3:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.280.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.560.100-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.400-r5:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.450.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.273.0-r3:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.150.0-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.26-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.441.400-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.8.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.410.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.530.100-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.350.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-Text-ParseWords-3.300.0-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-libnet-3.50.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/perl-version-0.990.900-r3:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/service-manager-0:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/shadow-0:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/ssh-0:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/ttf-fonts-1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/udev-215:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/w3m-0:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/yacc-0:0

[IP-] [  ] www-client/w3m-0.5.3-r5:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/appres-1.0.4:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.5:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/bitmap-1.0.8:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.7:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/luit-1.1.1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.7:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.1.2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.6:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/sessreg-1.1.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.3.1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/smproxy-1.0.6:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/x11perf-1.6.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.9-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xbacklight-1.2.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xcmsdb-1.0.5:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.6:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.3.2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.5:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xev-1.2.2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xf86dga-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xgamma-1.0.6:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.7:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xinit-1.3.4-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xinput-1.6.2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.3.1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xkbevd-1.1.4:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xkbutils-1.0.4:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xkill-1.0.4:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xlsatoms-1.1.2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xlsclients-1.1.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.9:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xpr-1.0.4:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xprop-1.2.2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.5.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.1.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xrefresh-1.0.5:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xset-1.2.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.1.1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xvinfo-1.1.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xwd-1.0.6:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xwininfo-1.1.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-apps/xwud-1.0.4:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.18-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4

[IP-] [  ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.917_p20160621-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.34.0:2

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/gnome-pty-helper-0.40.2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.31:2

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9:3

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.5-r3:2.0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-3.20.4:3.0/3

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.9:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libX11-1.6.4:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.13:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.4-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.5.1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXft-2.3.2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.8:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.11:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.5.1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.10:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.7:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.5:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.11:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.1.4:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.70:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libfakekey-0.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.6-r3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.13.4:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.31.0:1

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.9:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libxklavier-5.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/pango-1.40.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/pixman-0.34.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.12-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r207:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/xcb-util-cursor-0.1.3-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.3.5:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.90:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.5:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-misc/mate-notification-daemon-1.12.1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-misc/mozo-1.12.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-1.4:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.19.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-misc/wdm-1.28-r3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-0.15:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.10:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.17:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.7:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/presentproto-1.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.5.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.2.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.12-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1-r2:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.3:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.29:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-terms/mate-terminal-1.12.1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme-3.20:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.20.2-r2:2

[IP-] [  ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-murrine-0.98.2-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.15:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-themes/mate-backgrounds-1.12.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-themes/mate-icon-theme-1.12.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-themes/mate-themes-3.20.10:0/3.20

[IP-] [  ] x11-themes/mate-themes-meta-3-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-themes/murrine-themes-0.98.0:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.8:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.4:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-wm/marco-1.12.1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-wm/windowmaker-0.95.7:0

```

Portage environment

```
gentoobox ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.0 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.8.3-workstation x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.8.3-workstation-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3770S_CPU_@_3.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16117360 total,    272596 free

KiB Swap:    1047548 total,   1047548 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 04 Dec 2016 19:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --quiet-build --tree"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_GB"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl amd64 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 lzma lzo mmx mmxext modules ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline seccomp session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en en_GB" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_GB" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

